# Evannex wireless charging pad light blinks now...



## Kary993 (Mar 11, 2019)

So I had version 8.3 and the Evannex wireless charging pad was working fine in that I had one wireless charging plug in the left front USB port and a USB hub in the right front USB port so I could plug in the other side of the wireless charging pad and my SSD USB drive for DashCam and Sentry Mode. But with this 8.4 software update the charging lights on the pad flash every few seconds with nothing charging on the wireless pad. I switched the ports right to left and of course the flashing light shifts and is linked to the USB hub that has the other wireless charging port and SSD drive connected. The DashCam was on at the time so I think the pad is receiving some signal that it is to charge from the car since the DashCam is running when there is nothing on the pad, but then the pad realizes there is nothing there and turns the light off, then the car signals again, rinse and repeat every few seconds. Both charging pad sides work when putting appropriate phone on there. Anyone else have this mysterious blinking light with Evannex or any other pads (I have seen other posts where they are not working, this is not the same issue)?


----------



## Scubastevo80 (Jul 2, 2018)

I think there's a general issue with the USBs. Mine worked yesterday on the way home on 2019.8.4. This morning, my dashcam was working. When I plugged my iphone in to charge, the dash cam dropped and the phone didn't charge. I tried switching items around, using a different USB thumbdrive and no success in any combination.


----------



## Kary993 (Mar 11, 2019)

I have not had an issue with DashCam dropping out, but you are right there is clearly an issue with the USB ports.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Kary993 said:


> I have not had an issue with DashCam dropping out, but you are right there is clearly an issue with the USB ports.


The charging pads will only work if you use a power only (no data) USB cable. I just got 2019.8.5 this evening and will double check in the morning to see if they have fixed that.


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

i've heard of other issues with the USB, but the degree of issues might be related to the devices used. My Nomad charging pad, with their splitter cables seems to work fine charging two iphones at the same time and the dash cam (Kingston USB) continues to work as well. This is for 2019.8.4 and 2019.8.5


----------



## Kary993 (Mar 11, 2019)

*SoFlaModel3, not sure what you are saying here as before the 8.4 release everything worked fine in my car (8.3) with a USB hub on one of the ports.....there is a problem with the 8.4 release for sure.......*


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Kary993 said:


> *SoFlaModel3, not sure what you are saying here as before the 8.4 release everything worked fine in my car (8.3) with a USB hub on one of the ports.....there is a problem with the 8.4 release for sure.......*


Tesla made a change to the software on the front side USBs and wireless charging pads no longer work if the USB cable supplies Data and Power. I use a splitter that separates one USB into 2 and in doing so it makes one side "Power + Data" and the other side "Power". In doing that the Power side goes the Jeda Pad and the Power + Data side can be used for the TeslaCam or Game Controller -- or both since you can add a splitter on each side.

This video covers my setup...


----------



## Kary993 (Mar 11, 2019)

Thank you SoFlaModel3, much appreciated!


----------



## skrmusic (Oct 6, 2018)

Kary993 said:


> *SoFlaModel3, not sure what you are saying here as before the 8.4 release everything worked fine in my car (8.3) with a USB hub on one of the ports.....there is a problem with the 8.4 release for sure.......*


My Qi charger worked fine until 8.4. Now there seems to not be enough power going to the unit to charge the phone. Symptom is phone will charge for a few seconds then not charge for a few seconds, then charge, no charge...continuously. Though, when plugging the phone directly into the USB via cable, no issues. Updated to 8.5 over the weekend and still have the issues. Have filed a bug report.


----------



## Kary993 (Mar 11, 2019)

skrmusic, perSoFlaModel3, need some kind of usb splitter. One side of my wireless charging pad worked fine because I had a USB hub plugging into the front right side tesla USB port, which handled the right side wireless charging pad and my SSD drive for DashCam/Sentry mode. The left side however had the left side wireless charging pad plugged directly into the the left side front Tesla USB port. It had the flashing behavior you describe and charged on and off. If you watch SoFlaModel3's video above using a USB splitter that has power only on one and power and data on the other will resolve the issue. I agree it all worked in 8.3 and but not 8.4, but this fix, which really needs two splitters, one I already had which is why my right side was fine and not the left, works fine on 8.4 which is where my car is at now.


----------



## skrmusic (Oct 6, 2018)

Kary993 said:


> skrmusic, perSoFlaModel3, need some kind of usb splitter. One side of my wireless charging pad worked fine because I had a USB hub plugging into the front right side tesla USB port, which handled the right side wireless charging pad and my SSD drive for DashCam/Sentry mode. The left side however had the left side wireless charging pad plugged directly into the the left side front Tesla USB port. It had the flashing behavior you describe and charged on and off. If you watch SoFlaModel3's video above using a USB splitter that has power only on one and power and data on the other will resolve the issue. I agree it all worked in 8.3 and but not 8.4, but this fix, which really needs two splitters, one I already had which is why my right side was fine and not the left, works fine on 8.4 which is where my car is at now.


Thanks for this info. I will have to double check with 8.5 but with 8.4 both sides of the QI charger (with two independent USB plugs, one for each "side", plugged into both USB ports) are not working.

With your note above, I should see one working (plugged into the USB port that is power only) and one not working (plugged into the USB port that will carry data), correct?


----------



## Kary993 (Mar 11, 2019)

skrmusic, either port will not work if wireless pad is directly plugged into to each Tesla port. You need a USB hub or splitter for each and plug the wireless pad into the power only plug of the splitter. Then everything works fine for wireless pad. The other plug which is power and data works well for USB drives for example.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

skrmusic said:


> Thanks for this info. I will have to double check with 8.5 but with 8.4 both sides of the QI charger (with two independent USB plugs, one for each "side", plugged into both USB ports) are not working.
> 
> With your note above, I should see one working (plugged into the USB port that is power only) and one not working (plugged into the USB port that will carry data), correct?


Here's the fix - I heard the issue may be fixed in 2019.12, but regardless I still like this solution if you want to maximize what your car is capable of.


----------



## skrmusic (Oct 6, 2018)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Here's the fix - I heard the issue may be fixed in 2019.12, but regardless I still like this solution if you want to maximize what your car is capable of.


I purchased two splitters for the front USB ports. Plugged each Qi charger USB's into the "power only" side of the splitters. I'm back in business. However, now I have a more cluttered wire grouping underneath.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

skrmusic said:


> I purchased two splitters for the front USB ports. Plugged each Qi charger USB's into the "power only" side of the splitters. I'm back in business. However, now I have a more cluttered wire grouping underneath.


I have a few thoughts about that but haven't done anything yet. I'm going to try wrapping the cables and Velcro-ing underneath the phone tray.


----------

